

Introduction to face match system in Hulu - lib
http://tech.hulu.com/blog/2014/05/03/face-match-system-overview/

======
lib
A series of introduction to the face match system. More details about each
component in the system: [http://tech.hulu.com/blog/2014/05/03/face-match-
system-face-...](http://tech.hulu.com/blog/2014/05/03/face-match-system-face-
detection/) [http://tech.hulu.com/blog/2014/05/03/face-match-system-
shot-...](http://tech.hulu.com/blog/2014/05/03/face-match-system-shot-
boundary-detection-and-face-tracking/)
[http://tech.hulu.com/blog/2014/05/04/face-match-system-
clust...](http://tech.hulu.com/blog/2014/05/04/face-match-system-clustering-
recognition-and-summary/)

